# Clutch failure



## Kiwee (May 9, 2012)

My 1996 ducato based Granduca has suddenly developed a problem. i can't change gear when driving. was fine when i went out but on return home i can't get it out of gear when depressing the clutch. when it is in neutral and i depress the clutch it just grinds and won't go into gear.
i suspect the cable as there is a broken rubber bush on the last part of the cable where it goes through the clutch arm on the gear box. it also creeps a little bit when in gear and you are depressing the clutch fully. also the clutch pedal is now about 25mm lower than the brake pedal, they should be level i hear.
when i get the wife to press the pedal i can see there is movement on the clutch but i think not enough.
am i right here and just need to change out the old cable assembly?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You won't be sure till you try, but if the clutch cable is damaged then it may not be disengaging the clutch sufficiently to allow you to engage a gear when stationary, it would kind of slot in as the revs matched when driving and is possible, though not recommended, to drive many vehicles without the use of the clutch being necessary. Purely an emergency measure though and it requires a little understanding of what you are trying to do.

When you say it grinds, is that when you are trying to engage a gear or does it do that if you just depress the clutch without trying to engage a gear? If it does then it's more that the cable, Alan.


----------



## Kiwee (May 9, 2012)

no only grinds as i am trying to put it in gear. figure the clutch just isn't being activated enough to allow smooth gear engagement


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't know if your clutch pedal is the same as was on our 2001 ducato (2.8jtd), but some years ago I experienced the clutch being ok one minute and then (after stopping for a while) it was hard to get it in gear. I then noticed that the pedal was a bit lower than it should have been. I lifted it up with my hand and it then set in a higher (normal) state. All ok! This happened once or twice after - it came about by me putting my foot on the pedal whilst stationary. Give it a try - nothing to loose. A while ago Nicholson posted a problem with his clutch and I replied with above info and it worked.
DavidL


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

dalspa said:


> .....I then noticed that the pedal was a bit lower than it should have been. I lifted it up with my hand and it then set in a higher (normal) state.


Worth a try but it sounds to me as though the cable is at fault. Is there no more adjustment left at the clutch end? My old van's cable was a little strange in that it felt as though there was always some pressure there when you would expect free play, but adjusting till you felt free play gave exactly the symptoms you describe.

Have you had any work done at a garage recently?

Try tightening the adjuster a good few turns but make sure there is some free play at the pedal end when you have done.

If you have to have a new cable they are available from Motor Factors and not too expensive.

JohnW


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If the cable has snapped and you can't disengage the clutch to put your vehicle in gear then it is worth knowing that if you need to move the vehicle you can do the following:-
Switch the engine off.
Engage 1st or reverse gear.
Take the brakes off.
Turn the starter motor on the key.
There is enough power in the starter motor to move the vehicle and usually start the engine.
It can save your life if you are stuck in the middle of a busy junction or train crossing.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*clutch*

coming home from spain a few years ago i had the same thing happen the pedal got lower and lower until i couldnt select the gears turned out to be the bracket that held the cable bending on the gearbox end


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: clutch*



jeffro said:


> .... turned out to be the bracket that held the cable bending on the gearbox end


Now that could be a distinct possibility. I don't recall the bracket being flimsy but....

If that has happened then it would give all the problems listed.

JohnW


----------



## Kiwee (May 9, 2012)

well got it mobile again by adjusting the cable quite a bit. clutch now grabs near the top but at least mobile. can now get to the mechanic to get his opinion as to whether cable actually needs replacing. 
thanks to all for responses.
wayne


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Grabbing near the top of the pedal travel sounds as though it's adjusted too far. Be careful with it, you could induce slip if so and end up wrecking the clutch. Good luck, Alan.


----------



## Kiwee (May 9, 2012)

erneboy,
many thanks for the advice. have backed it off about 6mm and now grabbing lower down.
wayne


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A couple of years ago I had the same problem and even had the clutch adjusted until it worked again, When later in Spain I put my foot on the clutch a weld gave way and the pedal fell off. It was seemingly bending for some time at a weld, hence the adjustment, then finally broke off altogether.
Just another possibility worth a glance; it was welded together in Spain but shortly after, the clutch had to be replaced.

Alan


----------

